# My Sister Too Busy For Me



## April brown (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't spoke to my sister since last month. Our relationship is distant, and when we do see each its very straight forward the conversations are brief. I never wanted our relationship as sisters to be like this. This has been an issue between us since I was four. She left the household at a young age, and now she tries to blame my mom for why she can't see/speak to me. She never wants to admit she's wrong. What does my mother have to do with her avoiding me? I don't believe that because she's my older sister, she should be doing certain things for me... I'm no choosy. I just want some acknowledgement. I'm suppose to be family, but instead she treats me like her worst enemy. I tried telling her but she lashes out and tells me all I have to do is call. Lol. That's funny, because she always lets the call go into voicemail or never calls back... Or if she do call me back she normally tells me she's busy and has own priorities in life. I think she's in denial about how she treats me. What do yall think?


----------



## April brown (Aug 22, 2014)

Not choosy*


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I know the feeling. I'm usually the one who puts all of the effort into maintaining relationships with my family. It sucks when you always have to be the one to reach out. 

I don't think I'll ever understand why I'm such a low priority for other people, even my own family.


----------

